# Kitchen knife .



## Petr (Oct 6, 2019)

Kitchen knife . Blade steel m 390, Hrc 63 cryo, dimensions 167x39x2. 40, mixing 0.05 mm . The Nickel silver bolster . The handle is wood.


----------

